# Greetings from Macon, GA



## celtic_crippler (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello fellow martial artists. I came to you by way of Kenpotalk.com... so that should give you some insight into what I study. lol 

I look forward to some good discussions and hopefully learning a whole lot! 
=)


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Gemini (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mr. Crippler.  Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Crippler.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello.  Good to have you.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome Crippler! Have fun.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT. 
I look forward to your posts. Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay here!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 17, 2006)

You do look familiar 

Have fun on MT~!

~Tess


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Crippler.  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Henderson (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Crippler! Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 22, 2006)

hay, check your user cp. i gave you a little gift. by the way, i'm coungnhuka. guess what i study (lol). i'm the screaming liberal (politicly) that alot of people hear and other places seem to hate. but enough of my rant. hello.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------

